# Kitten Question



## sal2k791 (Apr 26, 2007)

Tomorrow 3 of our kittens will be exactly 20 weeks old (5 months) 

My Question is are they old enough to be spayed/neutered 

I have looked on my vets website where it says 5 months however when i rang them they said 6 so i am slightly confused Although i have looked at websites that say 5 im still not 100% sure

I am hoping it is 5 months as the two males are starting to try and get busy with there auntie who is currently in isolation pending her upcomming spaying


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

5 months is a pretty normal age for a neuter. 6 months used to be the norm, but some cats are already sexually mature by that age, so now a lot of the surgeries are being done earlier than that. 
Just let your vet know that they're already becoming sexually mature, and he'll probably agree that now is a good time to do the surgery.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

I've found a lot of variation in vets as far as when they believe cats are old enough to be altered. I'd think 5 months is old enough. My personal vet and the Humane Society here recommend the cat is at least 16 weeks or 8 pounds.


----------

